# Women's EMT pants fit issues



## mt123 (Mar 16, 2015)

I was fitted for EMT pants through my department but the fit seems iffy to me. 

They are ****ies and are super high-waisted (several inches above my belly button). Because I have big hips, there are always really obvious horizontal wrinkles at the top of the pants near the crotch area. And whenever I sit down, all the fabric near the crotch bunches up and it looks like an awkward bulge.

Are most women's EMT pants like this? Or is it because the pants are high-waisted and my hips are wide while my thighs are smaller, causing the pants to fit me weirdly?

Thanks!


----------



## nick Joseph (Mar 16, 2015)

This isn't answering your question , But funny story ..

I have to get womens EMT pants because i'm to skinny  / short lol.

I'm a guy btw ..


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 16, 2015)

Take them to a tailor? If you're unhappy with the fit perhaps having your pants tailored will make all the difference. 

...but they're never gonna be fashionable. 

Also, can you try another brand or do your pants have to be that specific brand?


----------



## Anjel (Mar 16, 2015)

I've found ****ies to fit the worst.

Blauer, 5.11, and El Becco are the best for women in my opinion. Especially if you have hips like you said. I usually just go with men's pants.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 17, 2015)

Is there a reason why the particular brand of pants being discussed, the brand that starts with a "D" and is a nickname for Richards get censored? I get the desire for our professional forum to automatically censor unprofessional language and all, but it's almost as ridiculous as aviation forums censoring the word for the part of the plane where the pilots sit and control it (which yes I have seen before)


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Mar 17, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Is there a reason why the particular brand of pants being discussed, the brand that starts with a "D" and is a nickname for Richards get censored?


I find it kind of endearing



mt123 said:


> I was fitted for EMT pants through my department but the fit seems iffy to me.


Of my female partners that I ever discussed the situation with (N=about 4) all but one chose to wear mens pants because of these types of issues.  As a man, thats about the only advice I can give. Oh, but like @Anjel said nothing will really look THAT great.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 17, 2015)

I actually like the baggy crotch most of the time. More room to squat and not have your shirt come untucked and your butt hang out.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 17, 2015)

Anjel said:


> I actually like the baggy crotch most of the time.



Quote of the week.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Mar 17, 2015)

Phrasing!


----------



## Anjel (Mar 17, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> Quote of the week.



Oh dear. Lol I really have to think before I speak sometimes.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 17, 2015)

Ewok Jerky said:


> Phrasing!


----------



## Ripleydiva (Mar 17, 2015)

As a woman I had the same issue but recently, I just bought a pair of Women's EMT pants that are have an elastic waist band and fits my hips perfectly. There are pants that are made for women, I hated wearing male EMT pants or BDUs because of the horrid fit. If you want the brand name I will provide it.


----------



## LaceyA (Mar 18, 2015)

I just bought some 5.11 and love them, excpet they seem like they are a bit faded! I do have a pair of 5.11 if they are the right size i would sell! They are to short for me


----------



## lorrainemichelle (Apr 5, 2015)

I have been looking all over for pants, I cant find any local. and i know there is fitting issues for woman, i have hips and a butt! but I want to be comfortablec an you guys help? brands that work for curvy girls. and any boot reccomendations?


----------



## ghost02 (Apr 5, 2015)

lorrainemichelle said:


> and any boot reccomendations?



Danner makes women's sizes I beleive. Rumor is they fit well.


----------



## johnrsemt (Apr 8, 2015)

It is because women are built funny  LOL


----------



## twistedMP (Apr 8, 2015)

Try truspec, they seem to fit the big butt and hips I'm a guy but I've  got a few coworkers that wear them plus they come in a women's fit $40 pair off the shelf


----------



## ViolynEMT (Apr 9, 2015)

I wear men's pants. They seem to fit me better. (No, I'm not fat or malformed )


----------



## AtlasFlyer (Apr 9, 2015)

Our standard-issue pants are the Tru-Specs. They're great. Must be worn with a belt otherwise they fall off but I've got hips and a butt too and they fit me fine.

As for boots, I wear Danners, and LOVE them. Worth every single penny.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Apr 9, 2015)

I used to wear Tru Spec. I love them. And I love my Magnum Stealth Force boots. I can't wear either of them at my new job. They are very specific with pants and boots. The boots are SWAT. I hope they're comfortable. I had my other boots so nicely broken in.


----------



## RebelAngel (Apr 9, 2015)

Mine don't fit like that. I am 5'2 and 120lbs. I have wide hips and carry some junk in my trunk but am small everywhere else. I wear Tru Spec.


----------



## khaysley (Aug 27, 2015)

This seems to be the right place to ask my question.

I having a problem finding EMT pants to buy for clinicals/ride time. I want to make sure that whatever I get that I will be able to use them after I pass my boards at the end of the semester. My main problem is that I'm  5'1.5 and have a big butt.... so I have to get large pants that won't be too long but will fit my small waist, and my big hips. Any ideas?? I wear anywhere from 16w to 20 in jeans depending on where I buy my clothes from.


----------



## AtlasFlyer (Aug 27, 2015)

You'll probably have to have them hemmed. I still recommend the Tru-Specs, ours are sold unhemmed at the uniform store and then they're hemmed-to-order. Buy whatever size you need to fit and the length is easily accommodated.


----------



## TraumaTart (Jul 1, 2016)

Had a fair amount of luck with Blauer womens.They're heavy and can be hot but as I' m on the Gulf Coast runnin' around nekkid can get hot also.


----------



## Leporidae (Aug 6, 2016)

Since TraumaTart revived this thread I'm going to jump in as well   I'm in a small town & the only pants locally are regular, non-cargo D ickies and  5.11.  I've tried on 5.11 and they fit okay, but I'm interested in TruSpec because of price & the reviews.  Amazon has them, and I thought maybe the fit would be better than 5.11.  Is the sizing similar to 5.11?  Meaning, should I go up one or two sizes from what I wear in jeans?


----------



## LaceyA (Aug 15, 2016)

Leporidae said:


> Since TraumaTart revived this thread I'm going to jump in as well   I'm in a small town & the only pants locally are regular, non-cargo D ickies and  5.11.  I've tried on 5.11 and they fit okay, but I'm interested in TruSpec because of price & the reviews.  Amazon has them, and I thought maybe the fit would be better than 5.11.  Is the sizing similar to 5.11?  Meaning, should I go up one or two sizes from what I wear in jeans?



I bought one size up then what i wear in jeans and they fit great! i can normally wear a 14 in jeans so i got a 16 to be on the safe side as i knew i could take them in better than out lol! They do come unhemmed. My one issues is they can be a bit stiff at first, im hoping the more wear they get the better they will be. I also ordered my from amazon with prime and they came quick!


----------



## Leporidae (Aug 16, 2016)

Thanks Lacey!


----------

